# Who makes the ugliest MTB shoes?



## sandwich (Sep 24, 2005)

I've been reminiscing as I browse through 90s era MTB magazines, and back in the day, shoes were so dang ugly. Blue, silver, neon yellow. Now most people do black or white, with maybe a dab of red. Who makes the ugliest shoes, regardless of price?


----------



## OldManBike (Apr 16, 2011)

1st-gen Teva Links, hands down.


----------



## bad andy (Feb 21, 2006)

funny you mention this. As fashion seems to cycle around, it is becoming quite apparent that the current trend is a resurgence in the brightness of the day-glo and flourescent 80s period.

And as winter approaches, I'd almost wager we'll see a surge in popularity of the Bill Cosby sweater. (kids, you might have to google that one)


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

Not sure I like the appearance of any mtb shoes, even fresh out of the box.


----------



## big-daddy-59 (Aug 5, 2012)

OldManBike said:


> 1st-gen Teva Links, hands down.


Not even close, you could always change the laces in those. My nominee would have to be the first gen Sidi Dominator in electric blue/neon green. Funny thing is I had a pair of those for *15 YEARS*. And I loved them ...most comfortable MTB shoe I've ever owned, and they cost me the least. Got those bad boys at the Nashbar outlet store in Youngstown,Ohio back in '94 for the princely sum of $15.


----------



## sandwich (Sep 24, 2005)

Northwave makes some horrible ones. Their Extreme tech is amongst the worst and so is the sparta...

https://www.wigglestatic.com/images/northwave-extreme-tech-mtb-12-zoom.jpg

https://www.wigglestatic.com/images/northwave-sparta-3v-shoes-12-zoom.jpg

images are huge....


----------



## Nail Every Trail (Sep 28, 2012)

Five Ten. Damn, a lot of their kicks are fugly.


----------



## 53119 (Nov 7, 2008)

fiveten impacts. a face only a mother could love. ok, i love mine. i get plenty of "damn, those are fugly" looks but stealth rubber..


----------



## Moustache rider (Jun 1, 2007)

Does Troy Lee Designs make shoes? If they do, those would be the ugliest.


----------



## zebrahum (Jun 29, 2005)

The new Sidi Drakos are just ugly enough for me to enjoy: https://www.sidiamerica.com/sidi/sidi_images/products/mtn/drako_yel_pss.png


----------



## Tystevens (Nov 2, 2011)

Are there good-looking mtb shoes?


----------



## sandwich (Sep 24, 2005)

zebrahum said:


> The new Sidi Drakos are just ugly enough for me to enjoy: https://www.sidiamerica.com/sidi/sidi_images/products/mtn/drako_yel_pss.png


yeah, those are fantastic!


----------



## phoenixnr (Jul 26, 2009)

My 5 10 carvers are plenty ugly. It's always fun to watch people trying to come up with a positive comment about them.

"So I'm packing my bag for the misty mountain.."


----------



## Tone's (Nov 12, 2011)

My 5.10 impacts are so ugly i have to sneak up on them as not to wake them before i put them on.......


----------



## SoCalAl (Aug 29, 2004)

Yup, Northwave was my first thought as well. Some of the new Sidis are pretty ugly as well.


----------



## trodaq (Jun 11, 2011)

Tone's L'axeman said:


> My 5.10 impacts are so ugly i have to sneak up on them as not to wake them before i put them on.......


 I think they look cool.... How do you like em otherwise?


----------



## p-olkisin (Oct 13, 2012)

One wote for NW!


----------



## VTSession (Aug 18, 2005)

My Shimano AM45s are pretty ugly, but they make my feet damn happy.


----------



## mimi1885 (Aug 12, 2006)

+1 for NW, Mavic shoes aren't lookers too.


----------



## Tone's (Nov 12, 2011)

trodaq said:


> I think they look cool.... How do you like em otherwise?


LOL, I have an old friend in a nursing home, as i ride there i often have my 5.10s on, i have had two nurses and countless old men n women say, '' gee they look like nice shoes, are they made expecially for your feet, do you have walking problems'' LOL then i realised they look like the shoes that people wear when they have one leg shorter than the other ..
The old guys love them.
I wore them to my mums for xmas day once, my mum n my sister who are both very fashion
aware, both said when i got there ''what in the hell are those things on your feet, they are ridiculous and stupid the ugliest shoes theve ever seen, take those off you cant let the extended family see you in those, go bare feet you look like an idiot''.. LOL...

But regardless of all the comments which i find pretty funny i actually am in full agreement with them all, they look totally ridiculous, infacf apart from some of the bright 5.10s they are the ugliest shoes ever made in history, but they do the job so i wear em...:thumbsup:

forgot to say the shoes are 5.10 impacts low cut.....


----------



## redfox1939 (Sep 16, 2012)

I think most the Shimano shoes are good looking and don't call to much attention to themselves. My first pair were these ugly blue things and lucky for me the bottoms started to peel away so they exchanged them for last years model which look a lot like the ones above. Which was good for me because my bike is red To bad they don't make the pair above anymore but the newer styles look pretty good. I'd like to get a pair of these.

Sedona Hiking Guide Hiking Preparedness + Energy Supply + Apparel & Gear


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

Don't worry about the style too much. When you're covered in a layer of dirt, it all matches tastefully.


----------



## sandwich (Sep 24, 2005)

Varaxis said:


> it all matches tastefully.


LOL, I think you missed my point....


----------



## haymitch (Sep 15, 2011)

Just bought myself a pair of 5.10 Sam Hill 2's. My wife says they are a cross between b/w girls saddle shoes, and a pair of circus clown shoes.


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

Heh, I see. I guess the replies made me forget the OP, as I've checked out a number of those and their looks are not bad. The ones with bright colors that shine through dirt are the worst, especially if you mismatch or go for a non-masculine look:










There are some weird looking prints, but they're not that bad when you actually put them on:


















Hard to beat stuff like Vibram's offerings, in the ugliest shoe contest:










Some shoes simply don't go well with spandex. Something like FiveTen Karvers goes better with other protective gear. I wear 'em and love 'em:


----------



## shugarbear (Aug 28, 2012)

sandwich said:


> Northwave makes some horrible ones. Their Extreme tech is amongst the worst and so is the sparta...
> 
> https://www.wigglestatic.com/images/northwave-sparta-3v-shoes-12-zoom.jpg
> 
> images are huge....


I love my lime green spartas


----------



## SlowJoeCrow (Mar 16, 2009)

My first thought was the Northwave Extremetech as mentioned above, since the colors are so eye searing they could be a Land Shark paintjob.


----------

